# SUPER BOWL 50 - Carolina Panthers vs. Denver Broncos, Who Will Win?



## Papageorgio (Jan 28, 2016)

10 days away, Cam is already being Cam and giving us his opinions, Next week the interviews will be in full force.

NFL Networks picked up Manning telling Belichick after the game, that this could be his last rodeo.

Cam is the new and Manning is the old. 

Carolina is a 6 point favorite and judging by the way they man handled Arizona and Seattle, it could be a little low.

The Over/Under is 45

Denver got trounced two years ago by Seattle but Denver's defense is a lot better than two years ago and the offense is a lot worse.  

What will be the best commercial?

You staying home for the Super Bowl?

So who is your favorite, who will win this classic event?


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 28, 2016)

*Panthers by 7.*


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2016)

I've got the Panthers 23, Broncos 17.  That's a conservative margin of victory, I know, but for some reason I expect the defenses to be the main thrust of the game, despite the Panthers being the highest scoring team this year.

Still, I wouldn't be shocked for the Panthers to come close to doing what Seattle did to Denver a couple of years ago.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2016)

TRUMP SAID THE BRONCOS WILL WIN.

IT'S OVER! IT'S OVER! IT'S OVER!

TRUMP IS GOD!

TRUMP IS GOD.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)

Should be a good match up


----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)

I see a blow out...Panthers. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2016)

So my pick is going to go against the grain and again, I could be very wrong. Carolina is the favorite and I go back to the Raiders vs. the Bucs SuperBowl. Offense wins games, defense wins championships. 

I pick Denver to pull out a victory 20-17.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 4, 2016)

Carolina Panthers. Easily. My only question is, coild they set a new record for margin of victory in a Super Bowl?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 5, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> So my pick is going to go against the grain and again, I could be very wrong. Carolina is the favorite and I go back to the Raiders vs. the Bucs SuperBowl. Offense wins games, defense wins championships.
> 
> I pick Denver to pull out a victory 20-17.



I agree.  Denver's defense is tough.   And a solid defense is how the Falcons beat Carolina in December.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So my pick is going to go against the grain and again, I could be very wrong. Carolina is the favorite and I go back to the Raiders vs. the Bucs SuperBowl. Offense wins games, defense wins championships.
> ...



The game will be won between the Denver front seven and the Carolina offensive line.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 5, 2016)

Denver in a close one.

Best commercial I've seen on YouTube:


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 5, 2016)

The Panthers division is full of crap teams so their scoring numbers are scewed somewhat.  One thing about Carolina is that they are a crappy second half team.  If Denver gets lucky and jumps up early on the Panthers I believe they will have an easier time keeping the lead than the other way around.  If Olsen and Ginn hit deep early in the game it could be a hard row to hoe for Denver to catch up.  I think Denver's Defense will contain the Panther's run attack and even probably force a fumble or two.  Stewart is good but Seattle had him completely covered after our D put on the right cleats in the Divisional round of the playoffs.

One thing is that Newton DOES take unnecessary chances.  All those flips and his running style presents the possibility of an injury.  He may THINK he is super man but at 6' 5" and 250 he is a BIG target.  I would LOVE to see Von Miller do a legal hit on Newton and break his fucking neck.

Even as old as Manning is he is at least twice as intelligent as Newton.  

Manning's cunning or Newton's athleticism?  It should be a close game and depend on where the ball bounces.  

I don't like either team but Newton has had a habit of screwing the pooch in important games in the past.  

If Manning can keep from throwing ints I like Denver.  If he gets rattled and gives the ball away the Panthers will win.  THAT's how they got their good record was recovering fumbles and getting ints last season.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 6, 2016)

Carolina in a blowout, game over before halftime.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 6, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The Panthers division is full of crap teams so their scoring numbers are scewed somewhat.  One thing about Carolina is that they are a crappy second half team.  If Denver gets lucky and jumps up early on the Panthers I believe they will have an easier time keeping the lead than the other way around.  If Olsen and Ginn hit deep early in the game it could be a hard row to hoe for Denver to catch up.  I think Denver's Defense will contain the Panther's run attack and even probably force a fumble or two.  Stewart is good but Seattle had him completely covered after our D put on the right cleats in the Divisional round of the playoffs.
> 
> One thing is that Newton DOES take unnecessary chances.  All those flips and his running style presents the possibility of an injury.  He may THINK he is super man but at 6' 5" and 250 he is a BIG target.  I would LOVE to see Von Miller do a legal hit on Newton and break his fucking neck.
> 
> ...



Crappy second half team, so crappy they went 17-1. Not sure how that is crappy.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Panthers division is full of crap teams so their scoring numbers are scewed somewhat.  One thing about Carolina is that they are a crappy second half team.  If Denver gets lucky and jumps up early on the Panthers I believe they will have an easier time keeping the lead than the other way around.  If Olsen and Ginn hit deep early in the game it could be a hard row to hoe for Denver to catch up.  I think Denver's Defense will contain the Panther's run attack and even probably force a fumble or two.  Stewart is good but Seattle had him completely covered after our D put on the right cleats in the Divisional round of the playoffs.
> ...



The Panthers were incredibly lucky getting something like a plus 20 in recovered turnovers fumbles ...tipped ints..etc.  That had a lot if not most of the reason they won that many games last season.  The ball consistently just bounced their way.  Good for them!  Sometimes that funny shaped ball just seems to favor one team over the others.  In Seattle's run to their SB win they had almost exactly the same plus 20.  That had a lot to do with the Hawks success.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 7, 2016)

Go Denver
I lived there most of the 80s.  have been a die hard fan since.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I agree, Seattle was extremely lucky.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No, no, when Seattle did it it was all drills and schemes and hard work!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



At least it wasn't because of cheating.  Every team that makes it to the Super Bowl has lady luck smiling down on them.  Russell Wilson would probably tell you that his god has it written in some plan somewhere.  I tend to believe that as good as athletes can be that damned ball just bounces crazy and that accounts for many of the turnovers that lead to short field possessions and frequently scores.  Not to mention the demoralization suffered by the team that loses the ball.  

I wonder sometimes how Denver would have played if Manning hadn't had that horrible snap to start SB 48.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you guys see the officiating crew? Broncos 7-0 this season with head judge, or linesman or whatever the fuck you call him.

Carolina? 2-2 with him.

Cam has already been named MVP right? Now the NFL can give Payton a nice going away present.

Makes for good ratings. And that's all that matters really.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Did you guys see the officiating crew? Broncos 7-0 this season with head judge, or linesman or whatever the fuck you call him.
> 
> Carolina? 2-2 with him.
> 
> ...



2-2? How can that be, Carolina has lost only one game?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Remember Michelle Kwan, the great American ice skater? She was the nine time US Champion and 5 time World Champion. She was awesome, fantastic, incredible! Her father had no problem letting the entire world know how wonderful she was.  He celebrated her every victory, even before the event was actually won. 

In the 1998 Olympics she was the favorite. She was going to win the gold in a cakewalk. If you doubted it, just ask her father! Michelle went out and skated a beautiful program. She made no mistakes. It was a very good performance. The Camera panned to her father - celebrating the gold medal win!!  But their was still one other skater... Tara Lipinski. Kwan came in second......

4 Years later, it happened again!  Michelle was the favorite. She had this!! Michelle skated very well. only one little mistake (she fell!) , but still her father celebrated the gold medal win, again!!  Kwan came in third. 

Cam Newton is a lot like Michelle Kwan's father.  he is talking shit and celebrating before the deed is done.  

Bronco's 27
Panthers 23


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry. You're right.

It's Broncos 5-0 all time with Clete Blakeman.

Panthers 2-2 all time with him.

He's also the guy who botched the coinflip in the Arizona/Green bay OT game.

But the NFL only uses "top tier" refs for the Stupor Bowl right?

He's the "player" you should keep an eye on.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2016)

Bronco's will win by a point in the final drive of the game...................And Manning will retire on top.................






Stop laughing at my post Cam............


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 7, 2016)

My wife met Michelle Kwan a few years back. My wife is 5'5" and she remarked how tiny Michelle Kwan is.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 7, 2016)

The spread is 5.5 so Broncos will win by 5 or less.

The Panthers may run out to a big lead in the first half but the NFL needs the game to remain close. Advertisers get a break on commercial costs when the ratings go down.

That's where the officiating crew comes in.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 7, 2016)

I want Denver to win but the NFL Gods hate me so Carolina will probably win.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> My wife met Michelle Kwan a few years back. My wife is 5'5" and she remarked how tiny Michelle Kwan is.



The redhead and I met her in Lake Arrowhead back in the mid 1990's when she was just coming up. She was a tiny little thing (she is only 5'2" as an adult- she was around 4 feet tall when we met her!). She was incredibly humble, sweet,  and polite.  I really wish she would have won the Gold medal she wanted so badly.  She was so humble and hard working. She deserved it.


----------



## namvet (Feb 7, 2016)

hard to say with manning


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## alpine (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm watching and thinking dafuq! I thought Cam was the only black guy in the NFL?? Why's he making such a big deal


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Lady Gaga knocked the anthem out of the park. What a performance.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Go Denver!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Loved the Doritos pregnant commercial


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2016)

Cotchery caught the pass. Bad call even in review


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Got to be mistake free in order for Denver to have a good chance to win.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

With the score 10 to 7 in favor of Denver, I predict that, unless the Panthers score more points, at least three, then Denver wins.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

At least they got Carolina's second challenge right.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> At least they got Carolina's second challenge right.


Was the Chicago Syndicate able to balance their bookies books? I get the impression that everyone was betting on Carolina, and that could cost the Presidents friends a whole lot of money.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

So far a real good game.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

There's been a lot of talk about the Denver defense, deservedly......but don't forget that Carolina has a strong D, too.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

There goes Manning with his first big mistake.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Boy the way this game is going, if Denver just had an offense they would win this game.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

This first half has been about defensive play and offensive mistakes.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

GO RAIDERS! GO TRUMP! GO AMERICA!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

LADY GAGA ROCKED IT WITH THE NATIONAL ANTHEM!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

I'M ALREADY BORED.

COLDPLAY SUCKS.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Some uninspiring dull halftime music


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

Ugh.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

Bruno Mars just made Coldplay look like the band that plays the jr high father-daughter dance.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

The apocalypse is here.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Beyonce's thunder thighs.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

Get them Spirit Hands up for Trump! Believe in Love!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

Teams leading at halftime are 36-10 in Super Bowl history. BRONCOS WIN!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

Bruno with the dance moves! Bey with the dance moves! Chris Martin with the solo! Those are the things you can't do!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)

who won the dance off though


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

The Super Bowl halftime show....or as I think of it, that time I can go do something else and not miss anything important.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Terrible halftime


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> who won the dance off though



Tough call....


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Terrible halftime


He said in his grumpiest old man voice


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible halftime
> ...


I love music. All types in fact. THAT was snooze worthy


----------



## Missourian (Feb 7, 2016)

Laces out!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah but it'll never live up to people's expectations


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It always lives up to my expectations.....I always expect crap.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2016)

16 to 7 Denver


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Well the Denver D at least deserves to win this.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

I guarantee you this is it for Manning.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 7, 2016)

At this point, who would be MVP?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> At this point, who would be MVP?



Bruno Mars?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> At this point, who would be MVP?



McManus?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> At this point, who would be MVP?



Beyonce's thighs?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Sung to kissed by a rose:

Seal was
whipped by a hose
across his face...


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

If Manning can toss at least one TD, he will be named the MVP


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Manning gets touched and he goes down.

Hope he wins, but he's done.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

He's as fragile as a stale cracker....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Get Brock in there before they blow this game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, who would be MVP?
> ...




When did she become a competitive speed skater?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Get Brock in there before they blow this game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not. Gonna. Happen.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver's hopes lie 100% in the hands of the defense.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Get Brock in there before they blow this game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Bet you had he started the game, and based on how the Denver D has played, Denver would win this game going away.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Maybe. But we will never know. 

Regardless, Brock will have his chance next year.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



That I agree on. Even if Manning doesn't retire, and I'm more certain now than ever that he will, he won't be back in Denver.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

I swear Manning is trying his best to lose this game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Denver's hopes lie 100% in the hands of the defense.


You could say that about either team. 0 offense tonight


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> ....
> 
> Regardless, Brock will have his chance next year.




Really? He seems like more of a linebacker.








...all natural...


Manning's wife is his herbalist...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Denver's hopes lie 100% in the hands of the defense.
> ...



Yes, but Denver's D has a much more difficult job than Carolina does.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Manning gets touched and he goes down.
> 
> Hope he wins, but he's done.



Some of his passes look terrible.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Denver's hopes lie 100% in the hands of the defense.
> ...



That Denver defense is really looking tough.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> 10 days away, Cam is already being Cam and giving us his opinions, Next week the interviews will be in full force.
> 
> NFL Networks picked up Manning telling Belichick after the game, that this could be his last rodeo.
> 
> ...


I took Denver and was given 4.5 points. Even if the panthers win I should be ok


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver scores three more points and they win this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver is playing too damn conservative


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver is playing too damn conservative



Manning hasn't got the arm to play anything but conservatively.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 7, 2016)

This is why I stopped following football


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

You can see Carolina is 100% committed to stopping the run, and the reason they're doing that is because they are not afraid of Manning throwing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why I stopped following football


Can't say I disagree. Sitting on a lead with bullshit play calling is not fun to watch. I understand it but hate it


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver is playing too damn conservative


Game over


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

That should be the game!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Miller gets the MVP


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Cam wimped out....was afraid to get hurt.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

The mvp damn well better be a defensive player


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

That's it.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Cam should sit out the last possession. I mean, why take the chance of getting injured? Right?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Momentum killing micromanaging replays....

Did he make a football move by running a half mile before crossing the line?


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Momentum killing micromanaging replays....
> 
> Did he make a football move by running a half mile before crossing the line?



They won't be happy until the game takes a full 4 hours to play a regular season game and 6 hours for the Super bowl.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Denver's defense is anything but conservative.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2016)

Methinks that Vince McMahon was secretly in charge of this game


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Defense wins championships.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Poor Cam. He obviously lost because he was black and was discriminated against. Nothing to do with his refusing to try and recover his own fumble.....


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 7, 2016)

I've made my choice, I think Denver is going to win it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Methinks that Vince McMahon was secretly in charge of this game


Me thinks you ate tinfoil for dinner


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why I stopped following football


Sorry for you. I think it was a great game. I thought cam was gonna March down and score and win by 1. Then he fumbled and ended the game. 

You aren't supposed to win your first Superbowl. Did Brady win his first?

You know, in retrospect I'm glad to see Manning win. He deserves a second Superbowl. I think he's the only qb to take 2 teams to 2 Superbowl. 

Manning sucking today doesn't take away from this win. Losing would have hurt much worse.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I stopped following football
> ...


Marino lost his first


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> Poor Cam. He obviously lost because he was black and was discriminated against. Nothing to do with his refusing to try and recover his own fumble.....


Meh, he is having a rough night.

After a season like he had this year, I think Panther fans will still be proud of him.

On the fumble, he seemed to think the ball was going to get knocked out of the pile and, to me, he looked like he was anticipating that and was backing up for a good angle.

But the ball slipped right past him anyway.

Poor Cam.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Congrats to Manning on a great career


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Cam. He obviously lost because he was black and was discriminated against. Nothing to do with his refusing to try and recover his own fumble.....
> ...



 

Maybe he injured his jawbone?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Momentum killing micromanaging replays....
> ...


I'm going to miss football. Next focus is msu basketball and will the pistons make the playoffs? Then the tigers. Don't care about hockey. Can't wait to see if the lions will be good next year. Nah.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

What a great finish to a great QB.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Didn't Jim Kelly lose 4? That would have sucked.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The Lions will never be good as long as a Ford owns the team. They need new blood...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> What a great finish to a great QB.


Well, at least he wont feel so embarrassed at family gatherings and Eli shows up rocking his TWO SB rings, lol.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

Defense wins championships and you can talk all about the great QBs but it is the defense that wins these Super Bowls 10 of the last 12 teams that were defensive leaders to make the Super Bowl have won.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> What a great finish to a great QB.


I guess Cam's not the face of the NFL. Not yet anyways. Everyone thought Carolina was going to win. I even took a bet thinking I'd probably lose. No one thought 24 to 10 that's for sure. Carolina 1 loss all year Denver 4. Storybook for Payton. Elways 2 were storybook too. Now both Manning's have 2 Superbowl.

Do you think eli will go hof? How about rothlesburger?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And it was 4 in a row.

I'll never forget watching that last one, and late in the game Thurman Thomas was walking around on the sideline shaking his head staring into space in disbelief that they were about to lose for the 4th straight time.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > What a great finish to a great QB.
> ...



I'm not sure about either making the HOF.

Cam is a good QB, but if Denver could rattle Brady, I knew that Newton was in big trouble. My Denver 20-17 victory prediction was way off.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

I thought the game would go to Denver, but be a lot closer (I predicted 27-23 on this thread). But the Denver "D" was a brick wall and Cam played like shit. 

It was a decent game. Not the worst, and not the best either. 

Of course, compared to last year, it was a total dud.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Yeah, and the Bills have never won a SB or the Vikings, am I right?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


All I can think is the lions would kill to lose just 1 superbowl. Lol.

Even though I'm sure it was a cool 4 years of winning I'm sure no one in that town looks back at those days fondly. Heartbreak.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

Zander said:


> I thought the game would go to Denver, but be a lot closer (I predicted 27-23 on this thread). But the Denver "D" was a brick wall and Cam played like shit.
> 
> It was a decent game. Not the worst, and not the best either.
> 
> Of course, compared to last year, it was a total dud.


So many errors, penalties, turnovers, bad sportsmanship.

Meh, I am losing my taste for NFL football I guess.

It used to be much more gentlemanly, professional and heroic IMO.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 7, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lions have never even been to a Superbowl. 

We've hosted two though.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 7, 2016)

Von Miller mvp


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



At least you have an NFL team, I just lost mine.


----------



## Zander (Feb 7, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



After you stole it......


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 7, 2016)

Chiefs 2017!


----------



## alpine (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

I now predict a Denver win.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> At least you have an NFL team, I just lost mine.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 7, 2016)

alpine said:


>


Hmm, seems the Denver Bronco logo looks more like a 'Nightmare'.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 7, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Imagine how deep in his own head he must have been during the 4th one.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>



Not so much..  Unless you believe in helping the elderly win Super Bowls as being your year.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In the State of Washington if you have a horse with his ribs showing like that you will be arrested and go to prison for animal endangerment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



More Smuggy BS.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Looks like your talking up the Panthers lately has been the true BS on USMB.  Good call Goo.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 7, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I predicted Denver to win 20-17. So you are wrong again, but you have been wrong quite a bit lately. Lol! Poor loser, Seahawks sucked this year. Far from beating Carolina who stomped them out in quick fashion.


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)

Happy Happy here with the outcome. Yep!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Happy Happy here with the outcome. Yep!






​


----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Happy here with the outcome. Yep!
> ...





 Das okay..


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm a bit disappointed that the Panthers played so badly on offense, but that's only because I picked them to win.  

I'm pleased enough with Manning going out on top, it's a nice story and he's always come off as a fairly pleasant guy.

Both teams played extremely well defensively, Denver just did a better job taking advantage of the bounces that went their way.


----------



## TrinityPower (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok here is my take...Since I had no dog in that hunt I watched it without favoring either team.  Brag all you like on either side but seriously...sloppy play for a championship on both sides.  Carolina had a good pass defense but their run defense had more holes than a crocheted blanket.  Manning was just as poor about his play as Cam.  Carolina receivers couldn't catch a cold.  If they had then the outcome would have been different.  Cam was the direct cause of two Denver touchdowns but to be fair the O line folded up on him like a bad game of Red Rover.  I did not watch all the press coverage afterward but I have seen the footage of Cam's conduct...if you are going to dish it you best be able to eat it.  Manning would have been a spoiled baby had he lost because God knows he was after Seattle spanked him in the butt kicking contest two years ago.  So help me he should run for office, he has got that Bill Clinton/Joe Biden lip frown/pout mastered.  I hope he does retire but Eli would still have that same stupid look on his face when he hears about it as he did yesterday watching his brother play.  Man oh man does that guy even register brain activity?  Ok there is my take brought to you by Trinity


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> Ok here is my take...Since I had no dog in that hunt I watched it without favoring either team.  Brag all you like on either side but seriously...sloppy play for a championship on both sides.  Carolina had a good pass defense but their run defense had more holes than a crocheted blanket.  Manning was just as poor about his play as Cam.  Carolina receivers couldn't catch a cold.  If they had then the outcome would have been different.  Cam was the direct cause of two Denver touchdowns but to be fair the O line folded up on him like a bad game of Red Rover.  I did not watch all the press coverage afterward but I have seen the footage of Cam's conduct...if you are going to dish it you best be able to eat it.  Manning would have been a spoiled baby had he lost because God knows he was after Seattle spanked him in the butt kicking contest two years ago.  So help me he should run for office, he has got that Bill Clinton/Joe Biden lip frown/pout mastered.  I hope he does retire but Eli would still have that same stupid look on his face when he hears about it as he did yesterday watching his brother play.  Man oh man does that guy even register brain activity?  Ok there is my take brought to you by Trinity



What in the post game interview of Super Bowl leads you to believe Manning was a poor loser. He complimented Seattle and looked disappointed, which he should. Maybe you expect everyone to be giddy after losing a big game.


----------



## TrinityPower (Feb 8, 2016)

He pouts, so does Rodgers and Brady.  Watch their facial expressions the whole game...all three have this expression that says I feel so sorry that you are not me and have this demeanor that they own the game and have the officials in their pocket because they have played awhile.  All three tell the officials when to do it, how to do it and where to do it and expect total submission and obedience.  Manning isn't quite as bad as Rodgers and Rodgers not as bad as Brady but it is all still there.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> He pouts, so does Rodgers and Brady.  Watch their facial expressions the whole game...all three have this expression that says I feel so sorry that you are not me and have this demeanor that they own the game and have the officials in their pocket because they have played awhile.  All three tell the officials when to do it, how to do it and where to do it and expect total submission and obedience.  Manning isn't quite as bad as Rodgers and Rodgers not as bad as Brady but it is all still there.



I watched the post game interview of Manning after Super Bowl 48, no pouting, he was subdued. That is the way Wilson was last year. Newton was a pour loser, that was obvious.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



If Seattle sucked last season making it to the divisional round of the playoffs then there are a butt load of team's fans that wished their teams sucked like the Hawks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Well if the team they are playing against has a good defensive front, Seattle is toast. St. Louis, Green Bay, Carolina, Arizona, Cincinnati all had solid defensive front and Seattle went 1-7 against this group. Minnesota got their defensive front back for the playoffs and Seattle only wins because Minnesota misses an easy field goal. 

I can hope the Seattle coaches are as dumb as you and don't address their offensive line needs.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 10, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Well aren't you just a slice of sunshine as usual.  What a pathetic little punk ass bitch.  

I agree with you though...  I do hope the Hawk's coaches and player acquisition personnel are as dumb as I and recognize the need to have a solid O-Line to start the season with.  The untested group they had in 2015 cost the Seahawks 4 games out of the first 8 and 2 out of the second half of the season.  

As badly as the O-Line played last year at least that was the only glaring weakness in the Hawks lineup.  Few teams can point to just one aspect of their team that needs improvement.  We also had a few glitches in the corner and safety opposite Sherman and Thomas for the first several games too.  This season they need to address Chancellors contract or cut him. We cannot have him or any key personnel holding out to start the season.  Cary Williams turned out to be a sad replacement at corner.  We improved immensely when our DB vets came back off of injured reserve and we could send Cary packing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You and your 6-2 BS what does that mean? That you barely beat Minnesota, that you got thoroughly embarrassed by the Panthers?

You were 6-2 the second half of the season, big deal KC was 8-0, Carolina was 7-1, Arizona was 7-1. Those are three teams, without giving much thought with better 2nd half records than the Seahawks. Now if we gave prizes second half performances you would still get nothing. Also, the Seahawks second half of the season was really easy.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2016)

he's hot! 

now i'm a panthers fan!


----------

